# utiliation des fichiers compilés avec g95 ou gfortran



## hector le dinosaure (6 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

j'utilise des programme que écrit en fortran que je compile sur une platteforme unix (mandriva) a partir de gfortran ou g95. Le probleme est que je n'arrive pas à les lancer ensuite sur mon mac dans le terminal. que faut il faire? faut il modifier le .cshrc ou le .bashrc? comment lui faire comprendre qu'il s'agit de fichier binires clasiques?

merci à tous si vous savez me répondre


----------



## bompi (6 Janvier 2006)

Il te faut les recompiler :
1) tu n'es pas sur le même système d'exploitation
2) éventuellement, tu n'es même pas sur le même type d'architecture (Mandriva : PPC ou x86 ? )

Donc il te faut télécharger et compiler (ou trouver une version précompilée) g95 pour Mac OS X.

Peut-être la version disponible ici te conviendra-t-elle ?


----------



## hector le dinosaure (7 Janvier 2006)

Merci beaucoup,

j'ai maintenant un probleme de compilateur. j'arrive à creer les fichier *.o mais je n'arive pas à faire un *.exe avec ces fichiers. pourtant, avec un seul fichier fortran, j'y arrive, il ecrit:

gfortran: affichemottemp.o: linker input file unused because linking not done
gfortran: testpendu.o: linker input file unused because linking not done
gfortran: rechmot.o: linker input file unused because linking not done
gfortran: pendu.o: linker input file unused because linking not done
gfortran: jeudupendu.exe: linker input file unused because linking not done


merci pour l'aide


----------



## bompi (7 Janvier 2006)

Tu as dû oublier une option, ou alors il faut une option différente pour Mac OS X, ce qui est bien possible.
En C, il y a effectivement des différences, avec des options qui n'existent pas ailleurs, notamment pour ce qui concerne la constitution d'une bibliothèque partagée.
Regarde donc le manuel de g95 (ou gfortran) sur le Mac.


----------



## hector le dinosaure (8 Janvier 2006)

j'ai fini parreussir a compiler mon fichier merci

mais il me dit maintenant 

bash: ./jeudupendu.exe: cannot execute binary file

si tu as une idée quelconque merci.


----------

